# Looking For Havana Pics



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello all, I am awaiting my new 26rs in Havana although I have yet to see the interior other than the pics in the brochure. Does anyone have their hands on this color? Can you please post pics? Thank you for all of your help everyone. Randy


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I am pretty sure someone just posted some. Try the search function or maybe look at the gallery page.

Sorry I couldn't be more of a help.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Here are some from DeanP's gallery:




























Have a great day!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice pictures. Thanks DeanP!

Boy, that isn't anything like what I was expecting. For some reason I was under the impression that it was very dark. This is nice though... should sell great!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for the pics! I am pleased with the color. I hope it sells well.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Has anyone seen any other models in this color option?


----------



## Dean_P (Mar 20, 2006)

Havana Interior (not sydney edition)


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice! Thank you!!!!! I think I made the correct choice on the color options. Thanks again.


----------



## Dean_P (Mar 20, 2006)

I have to agree with you. We have a Havana 29BHS on order right now.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Wow, the Havana interior is nice!







And that sofa in the Sydney edition is beautiful.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Dean_P said:


> I have to agree with you. We have a Havana 29BHS on order right now.
> [snapback]101017[/snapback]​


I have the 26rs on order and is supposed to be here on the 22nd. I CAN NOT WAIT!







How about you? When is yours due in? Waiting is very hard!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mjatalley said:


> Here are some from DeanP's gallery:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those the stock window coverings? If so, then congrats on getting something you won't have to swap out. It appears these are the honeycomb shades that won't clank around and get all bent out of shape.


----------



## Dean_P (Mar 20, 2006)

OVTT said:


> Dean_P said:
> 
> 
> > I have to agree with you. We have a Havana 29BHS on order right now.
> ...


Our dealer told us that the 29BHS we ordered should arrive in late May. We are anxious to go camping with our two boys!! Hopefully, the salesman can give us a more specific time frame in a couple of weeks. We opted to wait for the Havana rather than settle for the fawn or jasmine. From the pictures, we are glad that we did! sunny

Dean just finished installing a Prodigy brake controller on our TV. I know that he will have everything ready to go as soon as our Outback finally gets to Louisiana!!!

Enjoy the Easter holidays!!

Dawn


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Dean_P said:


> OVTT said:
> 
> 
> > Dean_P said:
> ...


Thats great Dawn, we did the same but ordered the unit based on the brochure only. The pictures you provided are the first I have seen. If you have any other photos of the havana (not the Sydney) I would appreciate if you could post them. We were scared what the bed was going to look like as Keystone does not show it in the brochure. Happy Easter!


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Dawn,

Those pics look great. I also thought it would be darker. You'll love the the new TT and the new Titan. It will pull your TT no problem!!

Happy Camping!

C-Mac


----------



## Dean_P (Mar 20, 2006)

I posted more pictures in our Gallery


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

We ordered our 26RS back in Feb based on the brochure photos and from what I have seen above, I'm happy







with our choice.

We are getting ours this weekend and should be able to share more pictures if needed by Monday. Thanks to all for posting these Pics.

Mike


----------

